# Need some suggestions please :)



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

I've been rethinking my stocking plan slightly for my 55g Mbuna tank.

So far I have:
9 Yellow labs
4 Albino socolofis

I plan to keep 6 labs once they get a little bigger...and all of the socolofis.

I will soon add a group of Cynotilapia afra Cobue...keeping 4 (1m/3f). I had planned to have a 4th group of Rusty Cichlids, but I want something with a little more color to it. I know the cobue females won't be very pretty, so I'm wanting to get something instead of the Rusties.

I really want to have 4 groups in the tank and I know I'll upgrade in a couple years to a bigger tank. I want something pretty peaceful, along the same aggression range as what I have and plan to have in the tank...so no Demansoni, Johannis, Red Zebras (sorry Laura ) or Auratus that would kill everything I have or torture my fish...

Any suggestions?

There is a guy on Aquabid that has some gorgeous Black Acei. I'm just wondering if they would have the same aggression range and get the same size as regular Acei. Anyone know anything about these?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcichlidsmmb&1160957321 Here is the link. They are a bit expensive, so if anyone has seen these for sale online anywhere else, please tell me where because I don't want 8 of them....

I'm not in a rush to add the next 2 groups...just planning ahead. I can't decide what type I want to add after the Cobue...and I can't really think of anything that is pretty, yet not too aggressive. 

Please offer some suggestions...!

Thanks in advance!
~Kristin


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Aww no need to apologize sweetie!! I understand that everyone has their own taste in fish! 

From what I have heard from other people, Acei's are pretty aggressive as well. But, you know as well as I do that there are tons to pick out!! 

I'll leave this to someone who has dealt with more Africans than I have. They will be able to help you out better than I could... since I am only running 4 species...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Mbuna is mbuna. What about galilea red tops? If you look at aquabid under JNS he has some on there they are rather pretty ones.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

> Mbuna is mbuna


I know but there are some that are more aggressive than others and I want to steer clear from them, if possible.

Thanks you two! I will check out that auction...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

Would regular Acei work? Can I keep the Albino socolofis and Acei together? From what I understand, the Acei stay towards the top of the tank. And the two types don't look too much alike colorwise. Would they work with my stocking and plan?

Thanks!

(Or maybe I should just have an "African" tank and get some A. stuartgranti....)

Ahh the choices I have to make....


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I think pea****************s may not be agressive enough, but then again thats what I was told, and my 3 pea****************s run the tank. And you could still call it a malawi tank.

And Idea you may want to think about is only having 3 groups, and having moe of each. I am beginning to regret choosing all these individual fish, I think fish are much more interesting when kept in groups of 5. Why dont you up the number of the others and get a group of three red pea****************s?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

I know I could up the numbers, but I really just want alot of color in the tank. I'm sure it will look chaotic, but I don't mind. I usually have plants as the interesting parts of my other tanks, but this one is more about the fish, so I want lots of color.

I have pretty much decided to go with a group of 4 Acei. They should stay towards the top some, while the other fish are more mid-bottom (mostly bottom). I think they'd be a nice addition and I'll still have groups of each. Then I'll stop adding fish.  

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

